# King/cobia rods. (wtb)?



## Slab grabber (Jul 12, 2013)

Ive been looking for them for a while now, any suggestions on where to buy and what brands would be really appreciated.

Also will be going to palafox pier sun Early. The specs have been running through there really early in he mornings.23 to 26 inch range.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

So far from what Ive seen your best bet is to wait until late winter when the guys that make them have had time to do so and they have them available in abundance in the local shops. Then it is all about personal preference on length, weight, stiffness, etc. so you need to feel them in your hands. There have been a couple on here for sale recently and currently, just look in the fishing gear for sale thread. I have a 2-piece, 9ft custom made cobia rod or a 9ft Offshore angler 1 piece Cobia Special that I would sell either for $100, the custom is black and green with plenty of backbone and a longer grip.


----------



## Slab grabber (Jul 12, 2013)

I really appreciate the reply, I would love to look at them.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a nice, new custom king rod posted on here for $150. Check out the pics on my post!
It's under Fishing Gear & Tacle


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Just stop by Broxson Outdoors, there should be a few already wrapped. If you want swing by and talk to someone working and they can build you a rod however you want. If your going to use the same rod for kings and cobia, I would look for a Rainshadow 1088. That will be your best all around rod that you can get.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have an old 9' Berkley fiberglass rod that I would like to find a new replacement for. This thing is perfect for throwing big spoons a mile, any suggestions?


----------

